# Hello Everyone...



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and tell you all a bit about myself. Like you all I love Halloween and spend most of the year thinking about it. It's a hobby turned obsession. I've done a yard haunt for the past two years and my collection of home made props is growing as we speak. I'm here to feed my Halloween monster.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greeting DeadGuyCandC! Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place to feed. We have some fresh brains here. And others not so fresh, but they're family, and we love them anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, DeadGuy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, DeadGuy. We'd love to see pics of your haunt.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum DeadGuy!!!!!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanx everyone I hope to post some pics soon!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome! We're glad you're here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome DeadGuyC. You're in the right place!


----------

